# Can't turn on media streaming for windows 7.



## dazman22 (Dec 27, 2009)

Hey everyone, so I've been looking around for answer for ages and nothing I do seems to work.

Basically, my media streaming turned its self off. I think but am not sure it was after I upgraded to Kaspersky Internet Security 2011 which i had a few dramas with in the installation.

Anyway, now when i go to press the turn on media streaming button, it just greys out for a bit, thinks about it then goes back to the same thing. I've tried doing a system restore, (although not before i installed KIS 2011) and that didn't work. I've also noticed that I can't leave the homegroup i'm in which was created by this comp. I think the problem might stem from the fact that in my advanced sharing settings, network discovery is turned off. However when i turn it on and save it, the moment i go to check it worked it's back off.

I have tried turning media streaming on while KIS was disabled and even not running but still with the same results. I've put my network as 'trusted' so it should allow streaming and it was before with KIS 2010. I can still see other network computers, they can't see me obviously because network discovery is off, but I'm just a little bit lost now. I've tried enabling all the services necessary including media foundation network and all necessary homegroup services but if they are disabled they generally give an error when trying to start. Also tried to restore default service settings to no avail.

Please help i want to be able to stream to my media player again!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Try disabling the UDP protocol:

For Windows Media Player version 7.0 and later: 
On the Tools menu, click Options.
Click the Network tab.
Under Protocols, clear UDP.


----------

